# Small bladder?



## maryern (Jan 15, 2017)

Rizzo is 15 weeks old. He knows to go outside to potty. We don't have problems with him pooping in the house but he wants to pee every 30-60 minutes! He usually goes small amounts but will pee 2-3 times each time you take him out. If you don't take him, he will pee in the house on the way to the door. No better in his kennel. Lucky if we get 3 hours in the kennel before the whining that he has to go out. If you don't take him, he pees in his kennel. Has been doing this since we got him at 8 weeks. Checked for UTI last Vet visit. Getting frustrated! Thoughts?


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

I was going to say check for a UTI - we battled those with Bailey for months. 15 weeks is still pretty young though. I don't know much about male dogs but I assume they have examined the, um, anatomy inside and out? Hang in there, those first couple months are tough. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My girl came with a UTI, 1st vet gave the typical UTI meds for 2 weeks but wouldn't do blood work. Because she still had mucus type discharge I went to a different vet, he was willing to do blood work. But because she still had symptoms he gave me a different medication, several actually, for 4 weeks. So after all these meds and 2 different vet I knew there was still a problem so we made a visit to a 3rd vet, 2 hrs away. Blood work looked fine but because she still had symptoms this vet did a culture. My girl had two different types of bacteria that was antibiotic resistant. By now she was 14 weeks. This time the vet knew what medication to give but it still took 6 weeks of meds to clear it up. Poor pup wasn't cleared from infection until she was 6 months old.

Bottom line, have the vet do a culture. Just because the blood work or urinalysis seems fine doesn't mean the infection is really gone. It may not be a UTI but you know when something isn't right. Trust yourself & hope my story helps.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You're fighting several things. Boys pee in fractions- he will do this all his life. If he pees once, he is not done. 
He could have a UTI but that'd be odd w a boy. A couple of things you can do, though, if it turns out he does (and I would get that checked again if it seems to be worse, absolutely) is cut the hair on the end of his prepuce to about 1/2" long. Wipe it after he pees. And for sure, if he does have a UTI and even if he doesn't- understand that the ability to 'hold it' longer comes with age... if he makes a peep, take him out of the crate immediately. Training him to not go there is more important than finishing folding the towels or whatever you're doing. Let him pee twice! Then go back to what you're doing.
I tell people to expect an 8 week old puppy to be able to hold it in a crate that is their size (not a large one) for 2 hours at most . A 10 week puppy 3 hours. Again in a crate just big enough to lie down in. By 12-14 weeks they can make most all night, iF you take up the water several hours before bed, take them out right before you go to bed, and take them out before you pee yourself in the AM. If they wake in the night, take out immediately and then put back in crate. Probably 3-4 nights is all you'll have to do that. Crucial to that advice is the crate being the correct size. A 25# puppy should be a perfect fit for 18X24 crate.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> You're fighting several things. Boys pee in fractions- he will do this all his life. If he pees once, he is not done.
> He could have a UTI but that'd be odd w a boy. A couple of things you can do, though, if it turns out he does (and I would get that checked again if it seems to be worse, absolutely) is cut the hair on the end of his prepuce to about 1/2" long. Wipe it after he pees. And for sure, if he does have a UTI and even if he doesn't- understand that the ability to 'hold it' longer comes with age... if he makes a peep, take him out of the crate immediately. Training him to not go there is more important than finishing folding the towels or whatever you're doing. Let him pee twice! Then go back to what you're doing.
> I tell people to expect an 8 week old puppy to be able to hold it in a crate that is their size (not a large one) for 2 hours at most . A 10 week puppy 3 hours. Again in a crate just big enough to lie down in. By 12-14 weeks they can make most all night, iF you take up the water several hours before bed, take them out right before you go to bed, and take them out before you pee yourself in the AM. If they wake in the night, take out immediately and then put back in crate. Probably 3-4 nights is all you'll have to do that. Crucial to that advice is the crate being the correct size. A 25# puppy should be a perfect fit for 18X24 crate.


This is excellent advice. As the "mom" to 2 male dogs I can tell you that the advice by Prism is some of the best advice you can get. When my boys have been puppies my rule was to feed 5 hours before bed and take up the water 2.5 hours before bed. When we got up in the morning the dog went our first. No matter what. And if your crate is too big block off part of it until your puppy is a bit bigger. You don't want to allow them a "potty area" in their crate.


----------

